# Central America help



## changosgal (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,
I am going to be moving to Central America in Nov. I was just wondering if anyone else lived there. Thought maybe I could get some help finding vendors and such.

Thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

What part of Central America are you moving to? I have a home in Pananma that I retreat to during the winter months here in the Norte.


----------



## changosgal (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm going to be going to Belize. Hopefully full time. Just can't take this cold weather anymore.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry can't help you there. Maybe someone from Mexico will be more help since you will be neighbors.


----------

